# Cavatelli Maker



## Dardeau (Jan 6, 2016)

Anyone got a favorite? We just bought a cheap one at work that turns out one perfect cavatelli, then a square unmarked lozenge of dough. I do not dig a 50% yield. Anyone got one that will work better?


----------



## J_Style (Jan 6, 2016)

I've got one, costs me $30, and am using it at the restaurant now. The dough has to be pretty firm for it to work well. If I'm making pasta dough for ravs I want it to be softer but for cavatelli's I want more flour less water so it's harder.


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 6, 2016)

I am looking around at options right now too. 

Mike Easton the chef/owner at Il Corvo in Seattle mentions an 80 year old cast iron one in this article:

http://www.thestranger.com/seattle/pasta-addict/Content?oid=8740183

I would assume he got it on eBay. So they exist. 

I have been eyeing this one but it is probably the same one you have already with a different handle. I have used non modified versions of this one before with success. Went through about one a year. A little less often than we killed kitchenaids to put the volume in perspective. 

http://www.artisanalpastatools.com/cavatelli.shtml

I am going to a food show in Italy later this month and I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 6, 2016)

I am assuming yours looks like this:


----------



## Dardeau (Jan 6, 2016)

The one we have is noticably shittier. I'm not looking at turning out a ton of cavatelli, maybe 70-100 orders a day.


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 6, 2016)

I am pretty sure the one I have is the same one as artisan pasta tools is selling. The video on their site tells some of the history of the tool. It's funny. They sell it with a replacement handle. The only reason I have one at home is because the handle broke off of one at work. Might be worth it.


----------



## Dardeau (Jan 6, 2016)

Have you seen thenyoutube video of the guy with a drill? Worth a watch.


----------



## J_Style (Jan 6, 2016)

Yea I have that one in the above pic. Works good for me


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 6, 2016)

Chuckles said:


> I am going to a food show in Italy later this month and I'll keep my eyes peeled.


And I will keep my eyes peeled for a report and pics from you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 7, 2016)

why have I never done this?

[video=youtube_share;-TSk9Rb0An4]http://youtu.be/-TSk9Rb0An4[/video]


----------



## hypnos (Jan 7, 2016)

Does anyone have a recipe for dough made with ricotta cheese. My dough is usually a too what to use the cavatelli maker.


----------



## wellminded1 (Jan 7, 2016)

We use on at the restaurant, miss.peppa cavatelli maker it has nylon rollers and is probably the best i have seen and used. retail is about 100 bucks but worth it


----------

